
An overview of modern SQL-free databases - samueladam
http://00f.net/2009/an-overview-of-modern-sql-free-databases
======
Maro
BDB is not mentioned, but Lightcloud, a ~500 line Python script is.

~~~
mahmud
Hey, BDB sounds like a tried and true technology; we can't possibly have that
in our app cloud. Only the fad and bleeding edge for us.

